# 9/4 report Squiggles/Spur area



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Left 3:30 AM from destin pass, ran to 100 fathom line, lines in 6:30. 7:20 left short rigger pops, fish comes back and finds hook in the rainbow superchugger. Gay marlin on. Tagged ****** by 7:40... day is successful. Continue on south to 10miles north of spur and hung a left. Continued toward spur looking for some better water. Finally found some current in the barren Gulf. Paralelled it and instantly had a triple knockdown. Blackbart mini 1656 and rainbow chugger and jethead on the flat. 2 Hoo's and a blue. both Hoo's found steel, blue did not. Landed a gay Hoo and pulled hooks at the boat on a straight one. Switched to naturals. Rode in a straight line a while until another small bill interrupted, it was a sail or a spearfish, couldn't tell for sure, but 1,2,3,4,5... 8 strikes we were out... of baits. Several schools of thousands of blackfin w/ yellows and sharks mixed and a lot of $$$ worth of tackle and only 6 blackfin and a bent rigger to show for it. We tucked our tails and started north. I'm not complaining though, it was great to be out there again.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Whats up with the gay marlin and gay wahoo? I am guessing gay means small but its still a catch all in all. Watch out for Karma. Capt. John.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. John said:


> Whats up with the gay marlin and gay wahoo? I am guessing gay means small but its still a catch all in all. Watch out for Karma. Capt. John.:thumbsup:


Gay does not mean small. Look back and see what color lure the bill ate (rainbow). Damn **** bills


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip! Yeah what up with calling out the sexual preference of the fish??


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Just an observation I've made... maybe they're anti-gay and want to kill the flaming lure. Whatever the case, it's a fish killin' machine always, and quickly becomming my favorite lure... hmmm... those fish were definately all straight come to think of it. My first blue came on that lure actually, and I swear to god his bill was bent at a 45 degree angle, so crooked bills do love 'em at least.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Great Report! You always were a gay basher!


----------

